# Lost my fishing partner



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't posted, or even visited the forum for a few days, because I lost my very best hunting and fishing buddy and best friend Sunday the 13th of Sept.

He was also my eldest son. He leaves behind a lovely wife and two small children, Lyndon, 2 1/2 and Naiya 8 weeks.

Here is a link to his obituary.

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/hjnews ... =132963458

Please remember his family in your prayers. I have a stong testimony of the power of prayer, and know of a surety that it is a great help. As hurting as we all are, this a great comfort to us.

By the way, you may remember the pictures I posted a few weeks ago under the post of Cutest Grandkids ever.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

wow that is tough.. my sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers with you and your family. First fish each trip in his honor. God bless you and your family.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My deepest and most sincere condolences! Nothing anyone can say can take away the pain but sometimes it helps just to know that someone cares.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear this no parent should ever have to bury their child. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear this.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
May you remember the good times forever.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

My condolences, and prayers will be for your grandchildren.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear Gary. A cruel world when a parent has to bury a child, my heart goes out to your family.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Gary. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

God bless you and your family. May your son find joy in God's love and mercy.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Im sorry for your loss gary


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, Gary.  

I'm so sorry to learn of this. I can't imagine what you're going through. May you be lifted up and your family strengthened. 

Deepest condolences to you and yours.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Remember the good times. Sorry for your loss, it's never easy to deal with.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry Gary,  

Your family is in my prayers too...


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family. My God bless your family


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone, for all your kind words.

Gary


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just noticed this thread for the first time Gary. I'm so sorry. I'll definitely be thinking of you. I've lost members of my immediate family in the past year, and it's a tough thing. I can't image, though, what it would be like to lose a son. I hope his wife and kids make it though this okay. Kids need a father — very sad.


----------

